# HIGH SCREECHING SOUND FROM INSIDE CABIN WHEN TURNED OFF



## TIDDLER (Feb 14, 2020)

Hope you can help!
Model Audi TT - S line - SE TFSI - Audi Bose Sound System

Over the past 2 months we have experienced a high pitched screeching sound when turning OFF the ignition. It happens every 10 to 14 days or so.

The high pitched screeching sound seems to come from the drivers side steering wheel / well area. It could come from Audio system, but we are not sure. The sound lasts for about 4 / 5 seconds.

It has been suggested that it is caused by the Air Con flap getting stuck when the ignition is switched off.

Any help would be very much appreciated.

Regards Peter


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  try a post in the mk2 section should get help there


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Peter, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------

